# Directv Cinema



## whiteb (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a HR21 and HR24. Both are connected to the Internet via a wireless adapter with ethernet connection. I have tried to download some shows from Directv Cinema. They have been pending for several days now. Do i need to reset my receivers and reconnect to my network again?


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

have you checked that they both have valid IP addresses?
go to menu-setup-system setup-network setup- then try connect now and see what comes up


----------



## whiteb (Nov 7, 2011)

I have done that, it shows connected to the internet.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

have you tried using wired instead?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try and load TV Apps, right arrow, and see if you can access those. If you can then I would delete everything in your queue and just queue up one thing on demand and see if it works. It's possible that you have selected something that is not available anymore and it's hung up. I doubt that it's that but it can't hurt to rule that out. If you can't load TV apps then it's a network setting or setup error.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Run a System test? Does it pass?


----------



## whiteb (Nov 7, 2011)

Haven't tried wired, no apps, passes system test. I am going to try a red button reset.


----------



## smallm (Oct 25, 2011)

hello:
I have the same problem you are having ever since May firmware upgrade. Worked fine till then,Funny thing is system says I am connected to DTV but still will not download. also I can use new Apps menu without any problem . See if you can access this by right arrow on remote. We are not alone with this issue . I have tried every suggestion but no luck.
Hope issue gets resolved soon.
Regards Mel


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Guys, try rerunning you rework setup. Even rest them and start over.


----------

